# Euer erstes mal.......



## Batze (24. August 2015)

...nene, nicht das was ihr schon wieder denkt.


Ich denke dabei, an das erste mal als ihr euren PC aufgeschraubt habt um was neues ein zu bauen, oder einen Fehler zu beheben, oder was auch immer.

Ich denke gerade daran, weil habe mir einen neuen Drucker gekauft und erinnere mich da zurück.

Damals:
Ich Drucker gekauft. Kabel angeschlossen und das Teil funktioniert nicht.
Nach Stunden des hin und her habe ich mich getraut den PC auf zu schrauben.
Echt Angst gehabt.
Alle Kabel im Inneren, obwohl ich nicht wusste wieso das Kabel gerade da dran hängt und nicht woanders, nachgeschaut.
Wieder zugeschraubt und Drucker ging immer noch nicht.
Diverse Versuche des Auf und Zuschraubens blieben ohne Erfolg.
Nebenbei in die öffentliche Bücherei gerannt und mit diverse Lektüre vorgenommen, worann es denn liegen könnte das der Drucker nicht funktioniert. Damals ganz Groß Nickles (falls den noch jemand kennt ), dieser Spinner.
Nach mehrmaligen Auf und Zuschrauben und abziehen diverser Kabel habe ich dann gesehen das das Drucker Kabel am MoBo versetzt war (ja, damals war Drucker Kabel intern noch verlegt), also nicht alle Kontakte hatte.
Rechner zugeschraubt, Drucker war am Rattern und ich konnte am nächsten Tag gleich eine neue Kartusche kaufen, ich war voll im Druck Fieber.

Das war so das Erlebniss der Ersten Art mit einem Rechner Innenleben.


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2015)

kA wann daß erste Mal war, ich entsinne mich noch als ich mal nen 386er von mir aufgeschraubt habe da daß BIOS immer geressetted wurde. Die CMOS Batterie war leer. Damals war ich wohl so 15 und hatte noch NULL Plan von diesen Dingern 

Ja, meinen C64 und Amiga 2000 hatte ich auch offen, was ich da gemacht habe weiß ich aber nicht mehr^^


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2015)

Müsste bei mir so '93/94 rum gewesen sein. Man wird alt.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> ...nene, nicht das was ihr schon wieder denkt.
> 
> 
> Ich denke dabei, an das erste mal als ihr euren PC aufgeschraubt habt um was neues ein zu bauen, oder einen Fehler zu beheben, oder was auch immer.
> ...



Ach der Nickles. Das waren noch Zeiten wo ich an den als Allheilmittel geglaubt hatte. Das war so Anfang bis Mitte der 90er.....  Zu der Zeit hatte ich auch als ersten PC meinen 486 DX2-66 offen gehabt.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2015)

Hab damals nen Soundblaster + CD Laufwerk in unseren 386 DX40 eingebaut .. lang is her ..


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach der Nickles. Das waren noch Zeiten wo ich an den als Allheilmittel geglaubt hatte. Das war so Anfang bis Mitte der 90er.....



Genau

Kannst du dich noch an seine Tipps erinnern wie man Doom 1+2 mit unter dimensionierter Hardware spielen sollte. Das war schon echt Hanebüchen. Oder seine 100% Abneigung gegen Festplatten ohne SCSI Anschluss, vom Preis damals mal ganz zu schweigen  was ein SCSI System gekostet hat.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Wenn das zählt:
Aufrüsten meines Amigas auf 1MB Ram.
Und ich glaub, es war speziell für Manhunter2 von Sierra


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Der Typ hatte nen echten Lattenschuß mit seinem SCSI. Das konnte doch damals kein Sterblicher bezahlen (gut vielleicht ein Buchautor der mit Schwachsinns-Tips in Buchform sein Geld verdient hat. Und dann noch seine Tips mit RAID-Systemen. Ich war froh, daß ich mir 1 HDD leisten konnte und der labert mich mit RAID voll. Was hätte ich für nen Job haben müssen, um seine Tips für mich bezahlbar umsetzen zu können.....  

Und dann immer die Systeme sind scheiße aber mit meinen Tips werden sie Top. Dazu 200% garantierte Leistungssteigerung........ Dagegen ist ja selbst so ein Benzinzusatzmittelhersteller seriöser.   2 - 3 von seinen Nickles-Jahresbänden habe ich mir gegeben. Bis es mir echt zu blöd wurde.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Typ hatte nen echten Lattenschuß mit seinem SCSI. Das konnte doch damals kein Sterblicher bezahlen (gut vielleicht ein Buchautor der mit Schwachsinns-Tips in Buchform sein Geld verdient hat.
> 
> Und dann immer die Systeme sind scheiße aber mit meinen Tips werden sie Top. Dazu 200% garantierte Leistungssteigerung........ Dagegen ist ja selbst so ein Benzinzusatzmittelhersteller seriöser.   2 - 3 von seinen Nickles-Jahresbänden habe ich mir gegeben. Bis es mir echt zu blöd wurde.



Hahahaha, ja genau, seine 200% Tipps. Hehe ich erinnere mich. Das waren noch Zeiten. Cool.
Seine Bücher habe ich mir immer aus der Bücherei ausgeliehen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Gibts den Kerl bzw. seine "Tips" überhaupt noch ? Der ist ja fast schon antik.   Sehe gerade die Bücher "PC-Report" gabs von 1996-2006. Hats immerhin 10 Jahre lang durchgehalten.   Er beherrschte es auch seitenweise zu schreiben und am Ende wenn man den Text analysiert hatte nichts damit auszusagen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, wann das war. Ich glaube, das erste Mal war bei meinem Amiga 4000, als ich eine zweite Festplatte einbaute - damals btw eine wahre Sensation, keine 100MB für "nur" 300-400DM zu bekommen...    Davor hatte ich nen C64, da gab es ja keinen Anlass, den aufzumachen  

Bei nem "IBM"-PC war mein "erstes Mal" entweder eine S3 Virge Grafikkarte nachzurüsten oder eine Soundblaster AWE64 (Soundkarte) - weiß ich nicht mehr genau...


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gibts den Kerl bzw. seine "Tips" überhaupt noch ? Der ist ja fast schon antik.   Sehe gerade die Bücher gabs von 1996-2006. Hats immerhin 10 Jahre lang durchgehalten.



Zumindest gibt es seine Website noch. Vollgekleistert mit Werbung.
Also mit seinen Blödsinn die Millionen geglaubt haben hat er ausgesorgt. Er war, wie man so schön sagt, der richtige mit dem richtigen Richer zur rechten Zeit dabei um daraus Kapital zu schlagen. Dazu GZ.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Zumindest gibt es seine Website noch. Vollgekleistert mit Werbung.
> Also mit seinen Blödsinn die Millionen geglaubt haben hat er ausgesorgt. Er war, wie man so schön sagt, der richtige mit dem richtigen Richer zur rechten Zeit dabei um daraus Kapital zu schlagen. Dazu GZ.


 das wär an sich die ideale Geschäftsidee für mich gewesen - leider zu spät erkannt...      ich hätte die damals herbboy.da.ru/lez nennen können  

Ich wusste btw gar nicht, dass das quasi eine "1-Mann"-Seite ist/war - das ist besonders kritisch hinsichtlich der Frage, wie auch bei YouTube mit den ganzen "ich hab heute das und das gekauft..."-Heinis, wie viel der Sachen wirklich eigene Meinung und gut recherchiert sind und wie viel davon vlt. sogar bezahlte Schleichwerbung ist...


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das wär an sich die ideale Geschäftsidee für mich gewesen - leider zu spät erkannt...      ich hätte die damals herbboy.da.ru/lez nennen können
> 
> Ich wusste btw gar nicht, dass das quasi eine "1-Mann"-Seite ist/war - das ist besonders kritisch hinsichtlich der Frage, wie auch bei YouTube mit den ganzen "ich hab heute das und das gekauft..."-Heinis, wie viel der Sachen wirklich eigene Meinung und gut recherchiert sind und wie viel davon vlt. sogar bezahlte Schleichwerbung ist...



Der Typ war eben deshalb so Genial weil er alles auf die Spitze formuliert hat. Eben wie z.B. diese 200% Performance Sachen. Das hat sich alles rumgesprochen wie ein Lauffeuer. Fast Jeder kannte ihn damals.


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Typ war eben deshalb so Genial weil er alles auf die Spitze formuliert hat. Eben wie z.B. diese 200% Performance Sachen. Das hat sich alles rumgesprochen wie ein Lauffeuer. Fast Jeder kannte ihn damals.



Erinnert mich an die Taktik von der BLÖD Zeitung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2015)

1996, der Versuch eine Soundblaster 16 in meinen Siemens-Nixdorf 486er DX2/66 einzubauen. Was hatte ich damals Schiss beim Einsetzen der Karte die empfindliche PC-Hardware ungewollt zu beschädigen... Ist aber dann alles gutgegangen. [emoji28]


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 1996, der Versuch eine Soundblaster 16 in meinen Siemens-Nixdorf 486er DX2/66 einzubauen. Was hatte ich damals Schiss beim Einsetzen der Karte die empfindliche PC-Hardware ungewollt zu beschädigen... Ist aber dann alles gutgegangen. [emoji28]



Waren das nicht schon diese tollen Gehäuse von Siemens mit diesen Einschub Fächern für Festplatten? Fand ich damals genial. Nix Großes mehr schrauben, nur noch reinstecken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Waren das nicht schon diese tollen Gehäuse von Siemens mit diesen Einschub Fächern für Festplatten? Fand ich damals genial. Nix Großes mehr schrauben, nur noch reinstecken.


Das weiss ich gar nicht mehr, mehr als die Soundkarte ist nicht in die Kiste reingekommen. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Fand ich damals genial. Nix Großes mehr schrauben, nur noch reinstecken.


 hört sich verdächtig nach ner Fleshlight an ^^


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hört sich verdächtig nach ner Fleshlight an ^^



Alles was es heute gibt, oder vieles, gab es doch schon mal. Nur heute wird es besser vermarktet.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2015)

Das dürfte Anfang der 90'er gewesen sein, als mein 286'er sich die Marotte zulegte immer nur die erste 5 1/4" Diskette zu erkennen die ich einlegte. Was eine Spieleinstallation, oder auch das Spielen selbst, ungemein schwierig machte, da die nächste Diskette erst nach einem Neustart funktionierte.

Ohne Internet war die Recherche etwas kompliziert, aber irgendwann vermutete mein Nachbar, dass das IDE Kabel vom Laufwerk einen Schuss haben könnte. Dieses Kabel auszutauschen war also mein erstes Mal im Inneren eines Rechners. 

Danach funktionierte das Laufwerk tatsächlich wieder. Ich habe nie herausgefunden warum das Laufwerk mit dem kaputten Kabel zwar funktionierte, aber immer nur für eine Diskette. Seitdem war mir klar, dass Computer eine sehr hinterlistige und hämische Art von Humor besitzen.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Davor hatte ich nen C64, da gab es ja keinen Anlass, den aufzumachen



Mein erster Rechner war auch ein unaufgeschraubter C64. Abgelöst wurde der, nicht wie gewünscht und erträumt von einem Amiga 500, sondern dem gleichteuren 286'er PC mit phantastischer Hercules Bernsteingrafik und Piepston.
"Amiga ist ja nur zum spielen"

Den Nachbarn, der meine Eltern bei dieser Entscheidung beriet, hätte ich damals echt auf den Mond schießen können! Mit dem PC hab ich dann natürlich trotzdem fast nur gespielt. 

Was ich damals aber sehr genial fand war der Shareware-Kiosk bei uns am Bahnhof. Für 12 DM konnte man sich eine Leerdiskette kaufen und sie an der Kopierstation mit aller möglichen Software bestücken die draufpasste. So kam ich an mein erstes Programm zum erstellen von 3D-Grafik. Textbasiert natürlich! 
Sphere position(X, Y, Z); radius(r); color(R, G, B); .....
GUIs war was für Wussies! 

Von Nickles hab ich komischerweise noch nie gehört.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Von Nickles hab ich komischerweise noch nie gehört.



Dann gehörst du nicht wirklich dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mein erster Rechner war auch ein unaufgeschraubter C64. Abgelöst wurde der, nicht wie gewünscht und erträumt von einem Amiga 500, sondern dem gleichteuren 286'er PC mit phantastischer Hercules Bernsteingrafik und Piepston.
> "Amiga ist ja nur zum spielen"


 tja, wer keine Ahnung hat...     ich hab mir damals den Amiga natürlich hauptsächlich gewünscht, damit ich spielen kann, aber ich hab den auch für Textverarbeitung genutzt, Musik gemacht, mit Malprogrammen gearbeitet und 3D-Szenen erstellt und die gerendert. Viel mehr konnte man damals eh nicht machen, auch am PC nicht, außer Programmieren lernen oder eine spezialisierte auf einen Zweck hin erstellte Software zu nutzen.  Internet gab es damals noch nicht für private Leute.  Was ich gar nicht mehr genau weiß ist, ob meine erste Internetnutzung noch auf dem Amiga war oder nicht. Aber es kostete 19 Pfennig pro MINUTE, also ne Stunde online sein 12DM, das sind inkl. Inflation sicher so 7-8€... gottseidank gab es damals noch nicht so viele Pornoseiten...


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... gottseidank gab es damals noch nicht so viele Pornoseiten...



Damals gab es auch noch Sex im Bett und nicht vorm Monitor....


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> gottseidank gab es damals noch nicht so viele Pornoseiten...



Die haben damals dann mehr so ausgesehen. Da brauchte es noch Fantasie. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die haben damals dann mehr so ausgesehen. Da brauchte es noch Fantasie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  naa, nicht mal! Ich war mal bei nem Kumpel (ein waschechter asiatischer Nerd: dünn, Brille, Null "Frisur", den ganzen Tag nur vor dem Computer  ), der war der erste in meiner Klasse, der Internetzugang hatte (per Akkustikkoppler natürlich! ) - da haben wir dann die newsgroups durchforstet und so was wie alt.binaries/Pictures/nude/Teens durchstöbert, so ne Art "Online-Festplatte" vom, Prinzip her. Die dort "geposteten" Bilder hat man dann nur mit Dateinamen gesehen, und dann gab man den Namen ein, um es "herunterzuladen" - da saßen wir dann geifernd da, wie das Bild sich Stück für Stück aufbaute und "hofften", dass es nicht nur oben ohne war... pro Std. haben wir ca. 5 Bilder "geschafft", so lahm war das... und die harmlosesten Dateinamen waren meistens die besten Bräute    und die Auflösung damals würde heute selbst bei einem Billig-Smartphone als "unzumutbar" gelten... 

Das war so ähnlich wie bei den Simpsons, wo der Comicbuchverkäufer ein Bild von Janeway lädt...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSKBRWoGvL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die haben damals dann mehr so ausgesehen. Da brauchte es noch Fantasie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht untertreiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nicht untertreiben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alice Schwarzer würde schreien Zensur Zensur Zensur

Hätte sie damals schon die Einnahme Quelle der Ober Frauen Tussi Entdeckt.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da saßen wir dann geifernd da, wie das Bild sich Stück für Stück aufbaute und "hofften", dass es nicht nur oben ohne war... pro Std. haben wir ca. 5 Bilder "geschafft", so lahm war das...



Hach, das waren noch Zeiten. 
Ich hatte schon ganz vergessen wie sich Bilder damals zeilenweise aufbauten. Oder in mehreren Schritten verbesserten. Eigentlich ein bisschen Schade, dass jetzt alles so fix geht.

Oh Mann, ich werd alt.



McDrake schrieb:


> Nicht untertreiben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast schon recht.
Aber ich erinnere mich da an einige, definitiv nicht jugendfreie Spiele für den C64 wo man mit ASCII-Art und den Rauf/runter-Tasten... ähh, "rumspielen" konnte. 

Eigentlich schon lustig, meine Eltern verhielten sich absolut vorbildlich wenn es um den TV-Konsum ging. Informierten sich und schauten jede neue Kindersendung erstmal mit an. Aber was ich als Jungspund so alles am PC trieb davon hatten sie keine Ahnung.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber was ich als Jungspund so alles am PC trieb davon hatten sie keine Ahnung.



Meine Eltern, als sie mal bei mir zu Hause waren, dachten es hätte etwas mit Foto zu tun. Ich bin ja ausgebildeter Fotograf und die dachten diese Kiste wäre so etwas wie ein Vergrößerer wo man Negative rein schiebt und das Bild kommt raus (So wie es ja mit Stick heute ist ). Kein Witz, war echt so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber ich erinnere mich da an einige, definitiv nicht jugendfreie Spiele für den C64 wo man mit ASCII-Art und den Rauf/runter-Tasten... ähh, "rumspielen" konnte.


Sagt dir *Party Girls* zufälligerweise was? ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. August 2015)

Jep, dürfte bei mir auch der AMIGA 500 gewesen sein. Also 1990 gleich kurz nach dem Kauf die Speichererweiterung 512 kb eingesteckt.

Beim "echten" PC wars glaube ich ein schnelleres CD-ROM Laufwerk. Ein bisschen "Bammel" hatte ich davor schon, muss ich zugeben


----------



## Batze (25. August 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Beim "echten" PC wars glaube ich ein schnelleres CD-ROM Laufwerk. Ein bisschen "Bammel" hatte ich davor schon, muss ich zugeben



Die Sache mit den Jumper.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Jumper.



Da kann ich mich nur noch grob dran erinnern. Ich hatte a) eine Anleitung - und b) einen Kumpel der das schon bei sich gemacht hatte am Telefon....allerdings Einzelgespräche, da bei uns zu der Zeit noch ein Kabel am Telefon war welches nicht bis in mein Zimmer reichte.
Trotzdem waren die Nerven angespannt. Der Rechner ca. 3000 Mark( bei Vobis gekauft) und dann das neue Laufwerk für ein paar hundert...war für mich damals eine Menge Kohle.


----------



## DocHN83 (28. August 2015)

Jo Master und Slave - war leicht nervig das gejumpere.
Bei mir war das erste Geschraube entweder der Einbau eines Sound Blaster 16 oder eines Double Speed CD Laufwerks in meinen 486er DX2 66MHz mit 8 GB Ram, mit denen ich der King im Dorf war, alle anderen hatten nur 4 .


----------



## Batze (28. August 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Jo Master und Slave - war leicht nervig das gejumpere.
> Bei mir war das erste Geschraube entweder der Einbau eines Sound Blaster 16 oder eines Double Speed CD Laufwerks in meinen 486er DX2 66MHz mit *8 GB Ram*, mit denen ich der King im Dorf war, alle anderen hatten nur 4 .



Alles klar. Such selbst den Fehler, hab bissel Dick gemacht.


----------



## DocHN83 (28. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Alles klar. Such selbst den Fehler, hab bissel Dick gemacht.



Hoppla 
Da sieht man mal wie sich die Dimensionen in 20 Jahren verändert haben


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Hoppla
> Da sieht man mal wie sich die Dimensionen in 20 Jahren verändert haben


  ich weiß auch noch, wie damals die ersten wirklich "bezahlbaren" CD-Brenner (nicht DVD, nur CD! ) rauskamen und damit der Niedergang der Musikindustrie prophezeit wurde, weil sich der Brenner nach ca 20 Audio-CDs anfing zu rentieren - mir kommt das vor wie 1990, aber in Wahrheit war es wohl erst nach der Jahrtausendwende! Sogar noch im Jahr 2002 kostete ein CD(!)-Brenner läppsche 170 Euro! Testsieger: Mitsumi CR-480ATE - Zehn CD-Brenner im Test - CHIP

Heute kostet ein DVD(!)-Brenner keine 15€ mehr...

Und was viele vlt auch kaum glauben können: das iPhone gibt es auch erst seit nicht mal 10 Jahren (2007) - ganze 3 Jahre nach Half-Life 2...  dabei denkt man mittlerweile, dass es Smartphones schon "ewig" gibt... ^^   ich selber hab noch die Zeiten miterlebt, wo man ein Standardtelefon der "Deutschen Bundespost" zu Hause hatte und jeder in ganz D das gleiche hatte, nur in anderen Farben - andere Modelle waren schlichtweg nicht zugelassen, obwohl es technisch kein Problem gewesen wäre und einige auch "illegal" importierte Telefone, vor allem so was wie zb ein Telefon, das aussah wie ein Motorrad, und der Sattel war der Hörer usw. ... das muss man sich heute mal vorstellen ^^


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2015)

Mein erstes Smartphone war das IPhone 3G. Davor hatte ich normale Handys meistens von Nokia.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mein erstes Smartphone war das IPhone 3G. Davor hatte ich normale Handys meistens von Nokia.


 mein erstes Smartes mit Touchscreen war ein Sony Xperia Ray, das erschien Mitte 2011. Davor hatte ich 5-6 "normale".

Meine Grundregel bei Handys war schon immer: am besten im Vertrag mit drin, also Marktpreis um die 240€ (gleicher Vertrag ohne Handy is halt pro Monat 10€ günstiger), und wenn ich es separat hole, dann 200-300€, keinen Cent mehr. Das seh ich gar nicht ein, mehr zu zahlen, nur weil es neuer ist oder ein tolles Image hat. Man bekommt nach dem Jahr die Ex-500/600€-Modelle unter 300€, und die sind ja nicht nach nem Jahr plötzlich Mist... da können mit die neuen "Flaggschiffe" gestohlen bleiben   im Moment hab ich ein S4 Mini für 240€ vor 1,5 Jahren geholt, das kostete die ersten 3-4 Monate nach Release noch 350-500€...


----------



## HanFred (29. August 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Jo Master und Slave - war leicht nervig das gejumpere.
> Bei mir war das erste Geschraube entweder der Einbau eines Sound Blaster 16 oder eines Double Speed CD Laufwerks in meinen 486er DX2 66MHz mit 8 GB Ram, mit denen ich der King im Dorf war, alle anderen hatten nur 4 .


Ha, da war bei mir ganz ähnlich. Ein Soundblaster 16 _und_ ein Double Speed CD-Laufwerk (beides von Creative in einer Schachtel), die ich von einem Kumpel gekriegt habe, wurden von mir in einen 486 DX4 100MHz eingebaut. Beim Herausdrücken des scharfen Blechs am Laufwerkseinschub schnitt ich mich am Daumengelenk und musste die Wunde, da bereits Abend war, in der Notaufnahme nähen lassen. 
Noch heute zeugt eine Narbe von diesem peinlichen Ereignis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ha, da war bei mir ganz ähnlich. Ein Soundblaster 16 _und_ ein Double Speed CD-Laufwerk (beides von Creative in einer Schachtel), die ich von einem Kumpel gekriegt habe, wurden von mir in einen 486 DX4 100MHz eingebaut. Beim Herausdrücken des scharfen Blechs am Laufwerkseinschub schnitt ich mich am Daumengelenk und musste die Wunde, da bereits Abend war, in der Notaufnahme nähen lassen.
> Noch heute zeugt eine Narbe von diesem peinlichen Ereignis.


Ein PCler mit Herz... *hust*, Daumenblut eben. ^^

Am besten verkauft sich sowas mit der Behauptung man hätte bei ner jüngsten eSport-Meisterschaft alles gegeben.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Beim Herausdrücken des scharfen Blechs am Laufwerkseinschub schnitt ich mich am Daumengelenk und musste die Wunde, da bereits Abend war, in der Notaufnahme nähen lassen.
> Noch heute zeugt eine Narbe von diesem peinlichen Ereignis.



Das ist in der Tat etwas, was mich früher sehr gestört hat. Die Gehäusebleche waren z.T. messerscharf, man musste höllisch aufpassen, dass man sich nicht verletzt hat. Das ist heutzutage zum Glück anders, mir ist schon seit vielen Jahren kein "gefährliches" Gehäuse mehr untergekommen.


----------

